# Chewing Tobacco and deer?



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I have a lot of friends that chew and kill deer. The spot that I hunt is great. Have seen deer 8 out of 9 times. With all the scent control you can use, playing the wind, and 20 feet in a tree I would get busted. Every time! Last week I got out and decided to take a bottle to spit in. It worked. I killed 1 out of 3 doe that walked in. Just looking for input on the subject....thanks


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I chew, but not when on stand. Don't know if it makes a difference or not. Nothing like putting in a chew after popping a deer though!


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

I chew in the stand quite a bit, I dont spit in a bottle either. The one night I was spitting at the base of the tree I was in and towards the end of the night I had a 3 pt. come in and was sniffing the base of my tree, guess he likes Cherry Skoal. I have also chewed several other times in the stand and finished my chew and when it was time for deer movement, the deer still came. Chewing in the stand does bother deer, so go for it!!!


----------



## squeek (Apr 1, 2008)

i had a similar expierence, i chew red man golden blend which has somewhat of a sweeter taste. I 've had does sniff around and even lick the leaves where i spit. Whether it bothers the big boys or not i dont know but i would have to say that every deer i've shot with a bow i could probably bet that i was chewin.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

i also chew on stand and i dont seem to have any trouble


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

i also dip cope or grizzly snuff and spit in a bottle normally on the few times i lost my spitter i just spit on the ground. I have had mature bucks eat the leaves of where the spit has landed unfortunately i was already tagged out but do not feel that it botters them


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Had a friend who hunted in a tree in Md. for years, always took a spit bottle and pee bottle up with him until one day, he forgot both. He sent all his fluids down the tree trunk and said for whatever reason, he saw more deer that day than he'd ever seen before. Many of them around the base of the tree! and got his best buck ever the same evening.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Very interesting..I think I'll take apple chew next time Thanks guys.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I chew apple skoal and ive had a few deer just come around and sniff it.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

I chew in the stand, I chew straight which has a little more of a natural scent to it not that I know if it makes a difference. Most of the guys I hunt with chew and it doesnt seem to have an effect for any of us. Had a spike sniffing my chew spit for a few minutes earlier in the year. Prolly something we will never know the answer to for sure though.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

thanks for posting this Uglystix.. i have always wondered the same thing. I chew but never in my stand, maybe now i wont be afraid try!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys might be on to something here, get the deer hooked on nicotine, you say they're eatting the leaves occasionally... why not save your spitters and dump them on a pile of apples 

In all honestly though, I know plenty of people who dip and hunt and most of'em are successful hunters... pretty sure the tobacco in their lip has nothing to do with it


----------

